# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Brodawki odbytu

## marek1

Witam, mam pewien problem proktologiczny, po pierwsze mam hemoroidy 0/1stopień, ale to akurat chyba nie stanowi jakiegos problemu. Problemem jest to, ze podczas anoskopii niedawno proktolog stwierdzil, ze mam 2 powiekszone brodawki odbytu (nie chodzi tu o zadne narosle tylko o te bedace naturalna czescia odbytu).

Mam teraz kilka pytan dotyczacych tych brodawek. Co jakis czas mam dosc mocne bole przy wyproznianiu w koncowej czesci odbytu, co wiecej wypada mi guzek ktory czuje przez papier toaletowy ( i nie jest to hemoroid jak to powiedzial proktolog bo mam zbyt maly stopien - musi by to wiec jedna z powiekszonych brodawek) Z czego moga wynikac wlasciwie takie objawy, brodawki ulegaja u mnie co jakis czas zapaleniu? Jesli tak to da sie cos z tym zrobic zeby nie bylo nawrotow? Bo nie wyobrazam sobie ze do konca zycia beda mial te ostre bole przy wyproznianiu, pieczenia itp. Co jesli brodawki dalej beda mi sie powiekszac? Bedzie mozna je usunac?

----------

